# Wild camping in the South West of England



## 113169 (Jun 10, 2008)

We have not camped in England for about 8 years and are going Dorset, Devon, Cornwall way this August. Does anyone know of any wild camping or free camping sites anywhere in that area.


Tried to do this post earlier but not quite sure if it worked, Ido apologise if this is a repeat


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can stay overnight at the Dawlish Warren Car Park legitimately with the blessing of the Council. Also you can stay at the Eastcliffe car park in Teignmouth overnight for free but in both cases you are charged for using the car park during the day.


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks for any info on places, As in August were down in Devon.

Obviously in the interest of preserving opportunities for wild camping. I would never stop in a carpark if it looked like the area was 'overcrowded' with RV's. as to lose these places from people complaining to the local council, that the carpark was 'too full' and they could not park their cars. Resulting in another lost site now with a fixed height barrier. From what I have seen almost all wild campers show a good degree of common sense.
Sadly the opportunities are decreasing for wild camping.

Martin


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks for any info on places, As in August were down in Devon.

Obviously in the interest of preserving opportunities for wild camping. I would never stop in a carpark if it looked like the area was 'overcrowded' with RV's. as to lose these places from people complaining to the local council, that the carpark was 'too full' and they could not park their cars. Resulting in another lost site now with a fixed height barrier. From what I have seen almost all wild campers show a good degree of common sense.
Sadly the opportunities are decreasing for wild camping.

Martin


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We wildcamped in Brixham last autumn on N Furzeham Rd, upside it has a great view -on the cliff overlooking the port and unlike campsites you can walk into the town, downside you are right on the side of the road and it slopes. there were 3-4 others doing the same when we were there.
hope you have a great time.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Portreath*

there is a lovely coast road that runs south of Portreath with plenty of areas to pull over by the sea (cliffs)

We have spent a whole week there sometimes.

There are usually about 3 or 4 campers in the 3 or 4 parkups.

There is also a local model aero club which use the field nearby, so that is quite interesting too.

The cake shop in portreath do the best pasties we have ever had too!

Grant


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

kaj said:


> We have not camped in England for about 8 years and are going Dorset, Devon, Cornwall way this August. Does anyone know of any wild camping or free camping sites anywhere in that area.
> 
> Tried to do this post earlier but not quite sure if it worked, Ido apologise if this is a repeat


Hi,

We did 16 days in this area earlier on in the year. Details posted here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-64017-0-days0-orderasc-.html

GOOD LUCK


----------



## DK66 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Free Camping inSWEngland*

We were in Tintagel recently and noticed a motorhome parked in a car park for a couple of nights. Can't remember the name, but was on the left hand side opp.Londis.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Free Camping inSWEngland*



DK66 said:


> We were in Tintagel recently and noticed a motorhome parked in a car park for a couple of nights. Can't remember the name, but was on the left hand side opp.Londis.


Hi,

It is:

4) Tintagel - King Arthurs Pub Car Park - This is a large car park that belongs to the pub and is smack bang in the center of Tintagel with easy access to the Castle and local shops. It was £3 to Park Overnight from 5pm - 10am (I think), and the pub was very family friendly and did a great pint of Cold Guiness.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Kaj. I didn't realise you owned an RV. Just noticed the avatar. That is not an ideal vehicle for wildcamping and I'm glad you seem to have a very responsible attitude.

My suggestions above are not suitable for RVs and you are right to think that use of such a large vehicle would spoil it for others. The sites mentioned in Teignmouth and Dawlish are experimental and the locals (including me) would not wish to see the Council's hospitality being abused to the point where the facility for free overnight camping is withdrawn.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

gelathae said:


> Kaj. I didn't realise you owned an RV. Just noticed the avatar. That is not an ideal vehicle for wildcamping and I'm glad you seem to have a very responsible attitude.
> 
> My suggestions above are not suitable for RVs and you are right to think that use of such a large vehicle would spoil it for others. The sites mentioned in Teignmouth and Dawlish are experimental and the locals (including me) would not wish to see the Council's hospitality being abused to the point where the facility for free overnight camping is withdrawn.


Hi,

Kaj does'nt have an Avatar ?

I would say an RV isn't suitable for the sites from my post either, "possibly" with the exception of Tintagel, though I would check first.

CHEERS


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Oh gawd. Another senior moment! I was looking at the avatar from marnaz. I must learn to read threads properly.


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes I agree and respect the whole situation, Its great your council have even tried an experimental parking area. I would love to see the trend spread. I know all to well RV's come in all sizes, but we all enjoy the same freedom this way of life brings us. 
After caravaning for for 25 years, changing to an RV was the best thing we ever did (we are almost full time) I have a great respect for other RV'ers. On the whole it is a self policing attitude to camping that makes it so great. We have noticed this did not (in my opinion) before I start a flood of complaints exist in the caravan fraternity.


----------



## 113169 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for all your reply amoe how i seem to have my motorhome down as a RV. I only have and elderly Autohomes Merlin. So site s mentioned will be ideal


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We stayed in the Dawlish Warren car park in March this year, very good is was too.

However, from memory I thought it was only allowed before May and after September or October.


----------

